# Connectrack Underfloor Raceway



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Pretty cool stuff. Just installed over 400 feet of it. Some were outlets for under a boardroom table and some fed workstations.
Anyone else use this stuff?


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

Is that cut into a slab, or was that wood floors?


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

Nevermind. Just looked it up. In carpet raceway. Pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Used their previous product, AVTrac. Pretty neat product, Pricey but nice to work with and the final look was great.


----------



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

What was an approximate cost of material ?


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Depending on length, # of conductors etc......
Average is aprox $1200. Canadian


----------

